# Sticky  1966 GTO convertible frame off resto



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

First time poster and thought I would take a moment and share the details of my GTO frame off restoration. I have a 66’ GTO convertible that’s been in the family since almost day 1. The car came off the showroom floor in Missoula, MT. It’s the car my parents drove off in when they got married and that my wife and I were driven off in when we got married (we had a little too much fun to drive ourselves). The car trade hands within the family over the years and my grandfather gave me the car when I was about 17 and I have had it ever since. The car is pretty much original except for the motor (it had rebuilt core swaps back in the 70s and 80s). It was originally a 4 bbl, 389 w/ 4 speed. No power steering, power brakes or AC. 
The car had made numerous trips from the east coast to the west coast. When my dad got out of the Air Force, they drove from California to Columbia, SC pulling a trailer carrying my dad’s 1955 C-gas Chevy and all their possessions stuffed in both cars. 

About 2 years ago I decided to tear the car back down to frame. It didn’t have any major visible rust, but I figured it had some somewhere and would be a good time to address any small issues before they became bigger issues. I’m glad I started it when I did. 

I stripped the car completely down, every nut and bolt. I stripped the frame down completely, blasted it to bare metal and painted it. Since the car was not a numbers matching car, I decided to update the suspension with a CPP stage IV pro touring kit. We rebuilt the reared with new position unit and ring gear and pinion. Double adjustable coil overs on all 4 corners, 4 wheel disc brakes, all tubular a-arms and trailing arms, front and rear sway bars, etc. I ran all new stainless brake lines and (2) 3/8” stainless fuel lines (That project was easier said than done). Frame/suspension done expect wheels and tires. 

The body was sent to media blasting. This is where she showed her secrets. Nothing too bad, biggest repair was new left 3rd trunk floor replaced, both rear lower quarter patches, and pin holes here and there along the rockers. Then the body was primered and seam sealed. Had the blower motor/heater core hole on the firewall welded up. I plan to install aftermarket AC, hard to enjoy the car May - September in Texas w/o AC.

My dad and I had built the 428 motor several years before I began the tear down process, so I didn’t have much to do here. Thourghly cleaned it, touched up the paint. The motor is probably a little over cammed but it has a great lope at an idle. Replaced the rocker arms with some roller tipped rockers and installed 3/8”spacers under the valve covers. Wanted the engine to have a cleaner look, so replaced the plug wires and used a wiring loom to keep everything neat and organized. My intent is to replace the old AFB with a Holley sniper efi, hence the 2 fuel lines. Also looking at converting to a serpentine belt system. We also tore the 4 speed down, replaced the reverse gear, all new seals and gaskets. 

Body is now back on the frame. This past weekend we put the hydraulic clutch kit in the tranny and then put the motor and tranny back in the car. The car is headed to paint and body this Thursday. I opted to do it this way so I don’t run the risk of scratching any paint putting the motor and trans in later. Currently the front clip is off the car, which made it a fairly easy install, excluding getting a few header bolts started. 

I have pics and will try to get some posted this week.


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

great story, thanks for sharing it and kudos to your family for hanging on to the ol' goat...


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

Here a few current pics from this past weekend.


----------



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

Sounds like a great project! Love the history behind the car as well. It's too hot to own one in Columbia, SC still, but I make do somehow!


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

Here are few more pics of the frame prep and installation of the new suspension components. Also a pic of one of my helpers hard at work.


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

Very nice! I went with CPP myself


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

Got the car dropped off at the paint and body guy’s shop yesterday and he has already got the front clip on and starting to rough in the gaps.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Looking nice. Glad to see your restoration is coming along. Looking forward to seeing it painted. Keep up the great job and nice to see you have a helper, getting kids involved is great, don’t see much of that anymore.


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

Few pics of the body work progress.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Lookin good, moving right along, looking forward to watching your progr


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

This past weeks progress. Into the tedious block sanding and dash prep.


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

Hood and deck lid freshly painted


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

For more pics of painting process. Looking like it will be done towards the end of next week.


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

Deck lid in between wet sanding and buffing.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Looking very nice! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

Few more pics of the painting process.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

CSD said:


> Few more pics of the painting process.


Looking great. How about sharing your procedures and technique on wet sanding (what git), buffing, and glaze to get that look. What brand products do you use/recommend. I think we would all like out cars to look that smooth and glossy. :thumbsup:


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

I wish I could take credit for it but it’s all the work of a paint and body guy named Jon McKinley in Gladewater, TX. I do not have the skill set nor the patience for that type of work. If your looking to get a car painted, I would highly recommend getting in touch with Jon. This is the 3rd vehicle he has painted for my family. I’ve attached a copy of his business card below. The truck on the card is a ‘52 Chevy that he painted for my dad. Shoot him an email and he will answer any questions.


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

Just got these at lunch today.


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

Just got word the painter will be done with my GTO today.


----------



## 1966tempest (Jul 14, 2015)

PontiacJim said:


> Looking great. How about sharing your procedures and technique on wet sanding (what git), buffing, and glaze to get that look. What brand products do you use/recommend. I think we would all like out cars to look that smooth and glossy. :thumbsup:


I like to color sand with 2000, cut with Meguiars Diamond cut, then buff with sure finish.. key is to lay the clear flat.. if you want the sharp image. black being the hardest.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1966tempest said:


> I like to color sand with 2000, cut with Meguiars Diamond cut, then buff with sure finish.. key is to lay the clear flat.. if you want the sharp image. black being the hardest.


OK, thanks for your technique. Almost 40 years ago I used to work in a resto shop and we used enamel paints and on some would wet sand/block and buff which took a lot of time being how fine the wet sandpaper used was. 

I went to an autobody repair tech school after high school (after trying college which I hated and quit) and we used DuPont Centari. I painted several cars during the course and it layed on very smooth as it flowed well with the hardener added. So I always used Centari on all the cars I painted out of my garage for a few extra dollars. Always liked how smooth it flowed and the shine afterwards. Always laid a non-sanding primer sealer down prior to color painting.

Our painter at my workplace has restored/painted a couple older cars and he said the 2-part system worked nice for wet sanding. He said the clear coat is a polyurethane and if you had any blemishes, you could easily sand and buff, and even touch up and sand & buff. He said the problem was if you went into the color coat beneath the clear, then you had a problem. So he recommended it if you were going to wet sand and buff to get that glass smooth finish and shine. I have not painted a car in 35 years, so have not had the experience of using today's paints. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1966tempest (Jul 14, 2015)

PontiacJim said:


> 1966tempest said:
> 
> 
> > I like to color sand with 2000, cut with Meguiars Diamond cut, then buff with sure finish.. key is to lay the clear flat.. if you want the sharp image. black being the hardest.
> ...


I really like Standox... a bit pricey.. I hate to paint in the garage, even if it's something small,.. I miss having access to shop...


----------



## 1966tempest (Jul 14, 2015)

1966tempest said:


> PontiacJim said:
> 
> 
> > 1966tempest said:
> ...


Clear is Standox.. I need to rent a booth when I paint the tempest..


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

Got it back from the painter yesterday. Now the fun begins.


----------



## GoatBawb (Dec 18, 2016)

Yeah awesome to see those kids into it! Mine are teens and 20's now and don't care much about helping dad skin knuckles anymore. Enjoy it.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Looking good, now everything you do is a step closer to being done.


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

It’s been a little while since I last posted. Working on putting the car back together one piece at a time. What I’ve learned, if you think you took enough pictures during disassembly, take more!!! Still find myself scratching my head every now and then. Main project at the moment is wiring the car and keeping those wires hid. Will try and post some pics in the near future.


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

Car is coming along. Not as fast as I would like, but taking my time and working through any hiccups. Car is 85% wired, just have trunk/tail lights left to do. All my brake lines are now ran, working through parking brake cable issues since I upgraded the car to disc brakes. Just have drivers side glass and windshield left to install. Got my new wheels and tire installed. Hope to fire her back up in the next couple weeks.


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

The car is coming along. Actually fired the engine up for the first time in almost 4 years this past weekend. Working through making sure each system is working like it’s suppose to(completely rewired the car). Just need to wrap up wiring up the tail lights and then it will be off to the top shop and the exhaust shop.


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

Finished up some valve train work. Anyone know how to post 30 sec video? Have some Engine idle porn.


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

So the car is done except for some minor wiring and interior.















posi unit works.
hope to send to interior shop next week for a new cloth top and all the seats to be recovered and padded.


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

Got the car back from the upholstery shop.


----------



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

Great job so far and love the back story.


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

I've got the car at the painters for a final buff and any last little tweaks.


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

Here’s a few pics of the car in its heyda.


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

Another at my parents wedding


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

And now.


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL! Great job, now enjoy.


----------

